# High Pitched Noise



## unkn0wnil (May 3, 2016)

Hi guys,

Yesterday I have bought a TPLINK TL-WA801ND access point on a new sealed box. When it's plugged in to power, the AC adapter emits a high pitched noise, similar to a the noise that a TV makes while you turn it on, however it's really annoying. 

I have tried connecting it to a different power line with or without a splitter and it is still does the same noise.

Is this normal?
I can go to the store and replace it, but I am not sure what makes the problem.

Thanks.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I think you should replace it. That adapter is definitely faulty. Adapters often make some whining sounds, but not readily audible unless you listen really close, like literally pressing your ear against it.


----------

